# The Centenarians



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I have a confession to make. When it come to old planes, I'm dangerously close to becoming a <gasp> collector. There. I said it.

Having gotten that off my chest, let me elaborate. I just find it really rewarding to shine up an old plane and feel the weight of all that history in my hands. The beauties in the next few photos are all right at, or over, 100 years of age. To the best of my dating skills, they were all manufactured between 1888 and 1918. They include a #4, #5, #6, and a Bedrock #604.

I think about the skilled hands that have held these tools. One might have even belonged to an old craftsman who fought in the civil war as a young man. And I think about the many beautiful pieces they may have helped produce. Finally, I imagine how different the world was when these tools began their working lives in some dusty shop, as horses and buggies still ruled the streets outside.























































And these are all my favorite Stanleys:










My little #2 with padauk knob and tote:










My S4 is one of my favorites as well:










So…. who else wants to share some of their favorite "family members" here?


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

Excellent work

A beautiful collection you have every right to be proud of.

That said, I hope what you have is not contagious : ))


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

"becoming a collector" !?
I think it's too late brother ! lol

If there is reincarnation, I hope I come back as an old plane that is delivered to your house !

Nice work Charlie .


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Better stop while you still can! ;-))


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Just a few. I need a #8 to have a complete set of sizes 3-8 including fractionals. #5 1/4 didn't come out until type 12, so maybe I'll add the nice four square I just picked up in there. I ahve a number 2, but its not a type 11, its older. The #1 still alludes me.










I love the S4 and S5 to.


















I don't think I have a shot of my bedrock family yet.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Well written Charlie. When you mentioned they could have been used by someone that was in the civil war, it kind of made it more realistic.

Yes, I think you do need to be careful here…you are getting clost to the collector line.

Beautiful planes that almost make up a collection.

Lee


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Man, I had no idea it had gotten so bad!
Great collection, and what a wonderful side-hobby reviving these workers back to pure beauty.
And you have a Number two. Wow!


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

Incredible collection Charlie.
I know what you mean about how rewarding it is. I enjoy my really good new planes, but nothing beats the satisfaction of taking a rusty piece of junk and making it look and cut great.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## ratchet (Jan 12, 2008)

I too feel the spirit presence of those that used the tools before me. I can only hope those gents that have passed before me will somehow guide me in my part-time pursuit of wood craft.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Nice, Don. I see you let that one fellow sneak into the picture before he's had his bath.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Thanks Charlie. Actually both the 6 and the 3 needed a bath in that picture. Both are done now.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

Dang it Charlie there you go again, thought provoking, and with pictures no less !
Great thoughts, my future daughter in law "borrowed my camera Saturday, it's still M.I.A..otherwise I'd try 
some shots..
;-)


----------



## Camero68 (Jun 5, 2012)

Beautifully put words. With the kind of restoration you have, I can see so much respect for the old times. Thumbs up!


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Charlie, what a collection of hand planes. Would you be willing to share; LOL!


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Charles, any time time you want to stop by my shop in New Orleans you are welcome to borrow any of them!


----------



## ScrubPlane (May 22, 2012)

I've acquired several antique metal user planes over the past few years and have been using them more and more. I recently completed my first edge-to-edge scrubbing, roughing, levelling, and smoothing of a three by five foot slab.

Twenty-five man-hours later, I had a beautiful table top of quarter sawn sycamore.

Nothing like working with the provenance of an old plane.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Charlie, the older planes are such wonderful tools and I love them so much. I love the feel of them and always do the same when wondering about who owned them. That 's a real nice collection.

helluvawreck
https://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Very nice Charley!
I have a collection of old junk, & not shiny and new looking.


----------



## Smile_n_Nod (Jan 20, 2011)

I have a Type 4 No. 8 Stanley Bailey plane (pre-lateral, and between 128 and 138 years old) that I might sell for the right price. The knob and tote are in good shape, and there is patina but little if any rust damage. The japanning is over 90%, but there are a few spots of orange paint on the japanning. The only oddity is that a previous owner apparently punched his Social Security number on both sides (using a punch or nail set)-apparently this was before the days of identify theft.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Well writen Charlie, I never thought that much about the historical context, pretty cool. Those are some jems you have there.

Here are mine.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Charlie, You have done a masterful job of restoring those. They are absolutely flawless! (and I'm not even a hand plane guy)


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

Your restorations look to be perfect! No, you are not a collector but a craftsman to the core and that's why you feel the way you do when bring a plane back from the brink and letting it have a new life.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks, guys.

Mauricio: That's a beautiful set of planes.


----------



## Loucarb (Dec 19, 2008)

Fantastic Charlie. Those are some beauties. Thanks for sharing them with us.


----------

